# Unholy War



## Alhambra (May 26, 2010)

Cyrus moved down the metallic corridors of the Devil Brigade's HQ, drinking from a glass of water as he went. A meeting was being called for the Devil Brigade members, briefing for a new mission. Must be something important if the rumors of the BPDA being involved were true.
-----
Meanwhile in London
-----
The grey-haired commander of the BPDA sat in his chair, waiting for his BPDA officers to come in for the scheduled briefing. If the call from the US Secretary of Defence was anything to go by, then this job would VERY messy.


----------



## EPIC (May 28, 2010)

Kyuubi walked down the narrow halls towards the Chief's room. He's heard that the new mission was going to be a tough one, especially since the Devil Brigade was rumored to play a part in it. If that's true, not only are they going against the toughest demons in the world, this could become a national problem depending on the outcome. Kyuubi just hoped its not anything. 

He made it to the Chief's room and knocked on the door. "Hey, Chief! its me, Kyuubi."


----------



## Alhambra (May 28, 2010)

The commander swirled his glass of brandy in his hand, and looked up toward Kyuubi "Ah, good. I won't go into too much detail without the others. Suffice to say, the shit's hit the fan on this one. We've even had to call in help from the devil-boy's in America for this one".


----------



## EPIC (May 28, 2010)

Kyuubi walked over to the desk and took a seat, "Well, it must be pretty big then. Nothing against the Brigade, but do we really need them? It can't be that big, can it?" Kyuubi relaxed in his seat.


----------



## Chaos (May 29, 2010)

Misery walked up to the still form of Cyrus who was slowly drinking from a glass of water. She thought about killing him, here and now, but she decided the consequences would be bigger than the merits. And she didn't care what she killed anyway, as long as there was killing. Her small slithery voice escaped into Cyrus' ear. "So, dear, how are you today?"


----------



## Alhambra (May 29, 2010)

"We need their expertise in this field" the commander replied, placing his glass down "We're dealing with demons attacking a Venezualan outpost".
---
Cyrus groaned mentally. _'Oh great. Her'_ he though to himself. He cocked his head to the side to respond "I'm doing just fine. What about you?".


----------



## Chaos (May 29, 2010)

"Perfectly good, dear..." Misery's tongue flitted out, taking a short lick of Cyrus' ear. "Why are they calling us together anyway?"


----------



## EPIC (May 29, 2010)

"You're kidding? If its in Venezuela then they don't need us." Kyuubi sat up in his seat. "Its their turf. Besides, the demons can't be that big? They got best of the best in their arsenal, so I'm sure they can take care of it." He relaxed back in his seat. "I'm not saying that we shouldn't help, but why drag us into it?"


----------



## TheKnownTRUTH (May 29, 2010)

Oron walks slowly having a conversation with himself as if someone was there talking to him . As he walks he smiles as he always does as if everything has always been great in his life. Oron walks into the meeting room and with a arrogant voice says. Im here no need to wonder why but i hear its big so it has to fun Oron jumps to the table as he throws his gunblades on the table in front of him and ask? So whats the deal?


----------



## Alhambra (May 29, 2010)

Cyrus grunted back at Misery "Buisness. That's all I know".

Entering into the commanders office, he found the commanding officer speaking with Oron "Ah good. All in. I'm gonna' keep things short, sweet and to the point. One of our outposts in Venezuala has been attacked by demons. Most of our resources are spread thin across the world. Hence, the BPDA have been called in for back-up".
----
"Simple" the commander responded "They need the man-power. As it stands, most of their operatives are busy on other tasks, and we have the numbers they need for this operation".


----------



## EPIC (May 29, 2010)

Kyuubi noddes his head, "Right..." If he recalled, there have been a few other encounters between DB and BPDA, but not enough for them to consider each other allies. Truthfully, the only reason why they are allies is because of internation relations between Britain and the US. Oh well, he really couldn't complain. Besides, how bad could it be? "Seriously, though, where's everybody else?"


----------



## Chaos (May 30, 2010)

"BPDA? We really need those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?" Misery grew irritated. She didn't like it when their own force wasn't enough. "And what the fuck is nearly attacked?" She jumped in on the chief and reached him with one beat of her wings. A magnum pushed into the man's skull. "What are you trying to do, idiot?"


----------



## Alhambra (May 30, 2010)

The commander cracked a smile, his fanged teeth being shown. His eyes flashed golden for a split second, in a flash he had struck Misery, knocking her off him and sending her clear across the room "You're forgetting your place" the commander said, standing up.

Cyrus, with the same look of apathy on his face, began speaaking to the commander "So. As it stands, it's just me and...these two, and with such small numbers available, we need dogs and blood-suckers for back-up?". The commander nodded "Basically, yes".
----
"That's what I'd like to know" the commander responded to Kyuubi. "I already briefed most of the military personnel who will be working with you. Right now we're waiting on the new vampire".


----------



## Chaos (May 30, 2010)

Misery stumbled to her feet. The punch had caught her by surprise, a small trinkle of flame ran down her mouth. "Not leaving until I know what "almost attacked" is... Sir"


----------



## Alhambra (May 30, 2010)

The Brigade commander raised an eyebrow "Almost attacked? What the heck are you going on about?".


----------



## Chaos (May 30, 2010)

"Fuck that." Misery stood up, a look of the purest hate in her eyes. The commander would pay. Once. In some time, she would definitely be stronger than the guy, and she would feast on his dead body. Grunting, she wheeled around and left the room. "Venezuela. Fucking country no fucking one cares about anyway."


----------



## Alhambra (May 30, 2010)

Cyrus watched her leave, a sense of annoyance rising up. "I'd watch myself if I were you commander. Hell hath no fury. No pun intended". The commander was laughing slightly "I'm a Class 8 Demon, Cyrus. It'll take alot more to take me down then any of you are capable of. Now go get her on the Copter".

Cyrus groaned "Why do I always have to do the unpleasent shit..." he muttered. He followed Misery "Hey, wait! Where you running off to?".


----------



## Chaos (May 30, 2010)

Misery in a really bad mood now. She hated that commander of hers. She walked outside, where the helicopter stood waiting for them. Misery snorted. Cyrus yelled at her. "Don't forget I've got wings, stupid technology-junk" she mumbled, too soft for anyone to hear. She jumped off the platform and spread her wings, starting to beat them immediately. "Now let's see who gets there first, Cyrie!" Her maniacal laugh covered her highspeed leave.


----------



## EPIC (May 30, 2010)

Kyuubi perked an eyebrow, "New Vampire? I've never heard of him. What's the guy's name?" Kyuubi was usually familiar with all the personnel, but the mention of a new Vamp was quite a shock since he would start hearing rumors about whoever it is.


----------



## Alhambra (May 30, 2010)

Cyrus smirked, watching her fly off "Yeah, I'm really looking forward to THAT" he said sarcastically, stepping into the chopper.
----
The Commander turned his head back "Hm? Oh, I believe his name is Rei. Rather young. I want you to keep an eye on the boy".


----------



## TheKnownTRUTH (Jun 1, 2010)

Oron is loving to confusion going on right now. Looks like this will be fun a new vamp... I cant wait. I starting a tooth collection. I hate these long trips and I was hoping to sit next to Misery on the way. Oh well at least I get to have a little fun. Oron walks up to the commander and tells him his sister wants to have a conversation with him but that will be at a later date.


----------



## Alhambra (Jun 1, 2010)

The commander was laughing slightly "Heheh, your ister Oron? Oh that reunion will be just wondeful...You'd better get a move on my friend. The chopper's prepped and ready".


----------



## EPIC (Jun 1, 2010)

Kyuubi nodded his head, "Rei, eh? I see. Seeing as he's a newbie, I guess I would have my hands full trying to keep up with him. I hope he doesn't turn out to be too much trouble."


----------



## TheKnownTRUTH (Jun 1, 2010)

Oron sits there in the chopper bored as Cyrus looks as serious as always. Oron with a smirk says. "Cyrus you learn how to use those guns yet?" at that moment Oron throws one of is gunblades at Cyrus and it sticks right in the side of the chopper a inch from his face. Here take some of those bullets they are ....special  Oron thinks to himself "He is still the same Im gonna get this guy drunk with me sometimes" Oron looks to the commander and says Are we there yet?


----------



## Alhambra (Jun 2, 2010)

((The Devil Brigade and BPDA soldiers are in completely different areas Truth))


----------

